# Dougie is amazing!!



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

So its the second but first full day with Dougie today and he is such a good boy. He is very playful but also very chilled and cuddly. He didn't mind the 4 hour car journey at all, no sickness. His first night he whined at about 2am and again at 6am but we ignored him and he soon settled. No accidents in the house yet, he seems be picking up the toilet training really well. We had a very successful game of come earlier too where he ran between us at quite a big distance. I think I have landed so lucky, he is very clever. Also took him for his first jab this morning and he barely flinched. Sorry to go on about how amazing I think my puppy is but I'm so shocked that so far its been this easy. If anyone is looking for a girl black cockapoo you should give one of his 5 sisters a home!  I will put on some pics but, although I've taken lots, finding it hard to get a good one as he is black


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleased to hear he's settling down. It is difficult to get good pics of black poos, I find in the garden is better.
Any photos will do - we love photos, especially new puppy photos x


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok you twisted my arm, he he! Here's a couple, one with my boyfriend and one with my boyfriend's mum. Loving calling my boyfriend daddy as he hates it!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahhhhh! Daddy and Granny look smitten. What a cute boy Dougie is.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh it looks like dougie is loving daddy snuggles


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful baby boy! So exciting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Enjoy the love! He sounds like a special boy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute Glad he is doing so well he sounds like such a good boy! You are very lucky


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

el-clark said:


> Ok you twisted my arm, he he! Here's a couple, one with my boyfriend and one with my boyfriend's mum. Loving calling my boyfriend daddy as he hates it!


Haha my boyfriend hated the idea of being a dogs 'daddy' too, so I compromise and refer to him as 'daddy James' when talking to Tilly. She knows who I mean if I tell her to go and find him  

I remember posting something similar after Tilly's first night at home, talking everyone through every last minute out of sheer relief that we had survived night one!! 

Dougie doggie looks gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dougie the doggie is just lovely!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Enjoy the puppy snuggles  they grow up so fast! He looks so cuddly. Dougie is a great name. X


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, he sounds like an amazing baby, very clever and cuddly too.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a handsome little chap. Enjoy every minute of being a poo Mummy, I bet your boyfriend secretly loves being Daddy. Puppy times really do fly by, even though when cleaning up accidents it doesn't feel that way


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

el-clark said:


> Ok you twisted my arm, he he! Here's a couple, one with my boyfriend and one with my boyfriend's mum. Loving calling my boyfriend daddy as he hates it!


Love the pic of him with the mom his tippy toes look white OMG he is so cute and small....he looks so mellow what a baby! More pics please!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet little man 
Hope the weather improves quickly - I'll be thinking of you standing out in the garden under the brolly waiting for Dougie to do what he needs to do...


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to standing out in the rain, its not been nearly as warm as I'd hoped! No accidents in the house yet, he's even pawed at the door a couple of times before he wanted to go, I don't know how I got so lucky! 

Took him out in the car to test out his harness and it didn't seem any problem, zonked!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I want him....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dougie really is amazing! Keep them pics coming x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ok, I want him....


I want him first Love that first picture of him in the car love his little head


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ok, I want him....


sisters available Marzi.....!!
he looks so sweet, well done on finding a perfect pup, but be on your guard, they do like to lull you into a false sense of security sometimes!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

el-clark said:


> I'm not looking forward to standing out in the rain, its not been nearly as warm as I'd hoped! No accidents in the house yet, he's even pawed at the door a couple of times before he wanted to go, I don't know how I got so lucky!
> 
> Took him out in the car to test out his harness and it didn't seem any problem, zonked!!!!


You're so lucky!! I definitely want him!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

el-clark said:


> I'm not looking forward to standing out in the rain, its not been nearly as warm as I'd hoped! No accidents in the house yet, he's even pawed at the door a couple of times before he wanted to go, I don't know how I got so lucky!
> 
> Took him out in the car to test out his harness and it didn't seem any problem, zonked!!!!



Wow! I hope Maggie is this good. We're picking her up this coming Saturday.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh what a lovely little face! My Murphy is 15 weeks and also black and it's so hard to get a good photo of his face. This forum is great, everyone loves to see pics and hear all about your excitement! enjoy enjoy enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

